# Change Navigationbar icons lumia Device



## Xyberghost (Jan 10, 2017)

is it possible to change the icons of navigation bar to somewhat of Android device?????
if answer rply till then i'll dig some registor for possibilities!!!!


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 10, 2017)

Why, why?? Is a windows phone....and be carefull changing registry.


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 10, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Why, why?? Is a windows phone....and be carefull changing registry.

Click to collapse



I'll be careful about it the navigationbar icons of windows 10 looks old n weary...need some change!!!!


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 10, 2017)

Post a picture.


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 10, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Post a picture.

Click to collapse



i am working on it...but unable to figure the thing out....!! little help needed from you all...!!


----------



## girish_19 (Jan 11, 2017)

*one more change*



SyndiCate861 said:


> i am working on it...but unable to figure the thing out....!! little help needed from you all...!!

Click to collapse



while changing to new icons , pls replace search button with cortana look. Thanks


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 11, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> i am working on it...but unable to figure the thing out....!! little help needed from you all...!!

Click to collapse



What the help you need? Let me in with your work


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 11, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> What the help you need? Let me in with your work

Click to collapse



help that i need is....the registry key of the icons of the navigation bar...!! and i am glad to work with u!!


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 11, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zU40bfty5mo


#watch_this_video


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 12, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zU40bfty5mo
> 
> 
> #watch_this_video

Click to collapse



This for WP 8.1
I think you got it 
{
A AJAY _xda

please can you tell the actual path of icon of navigation bar on phone so i can replace icons...﻿


Dave Runner

in windows/system32. it is "UIXMobileAssets480x800.dll"﻿}  
I can see over 1358 icon at this file !!


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 12, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> What the help you need? Let me in with your work

Click to collapse





mirasal2 said:


> This for WP 8.1
> I think you got it
> {
> A AJAY _xda
> ...

Click to collapse



do we have any leads...in our work???


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 13, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> do we have any leads...in our work???

Click to collapse



I don't think so, maybe you can call someone to lead


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 13, 2017)

copied the file from the phone,  created serveral backups and used ResEdit to modify the icons then recompile the file and replaced it on the phone﻿!!!
this is what i was able to know!!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 14, 2017)

http://www.winphoneviet.com/forum/threads/buoc-tien-moi-mod-thanh-cong-icon-wp.175640/
Can any body deal with this??





SyndiCate861 said:


> copied the file from the phone,  created serveral backups and used ResEdit to modify the icons then recompile the file and replaced it on the phone﻿!!!
> this is what i was able to know!!!

Click to collapse




Here you the original post
http://www.winphoneviet.com/forum/threads/buoc-tien-moi-mod-thanh-cong-icon-wp.175640/


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> http://www.winphoneviet.com/forum/threads/buoc-tien-moi-mod-thanh-cong-icon-wp.175640/
> Can any body deal with this??
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no proper tutorial...hard to figure out..how he did that!!!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 14, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> no proper tutorial...hard to figure out..how he did that!!!!

Click to collapse



If you can bring him to english , may that will be easier


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> If you can bring him to english , may that will be easier

Click to collapse



i used google translator toh translate...yet wasnot able to figure out*excpt the*use of mod icons to replace it wid the original by*wpinternals!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 14, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> i used google translator toh translate...yet wasnot able to figure out*excpt the*use of mod icons to replace it wid the original by*wpinternals!!

Click to collapse



Ok Am sorry, I just lost my Msgsvc ,
Its better to post on that Vietnamese forum


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Ok Am sorry, I just lost my Msgsvc ,
> Its better to post on that Vietnamese forum

Click to collapse



okay....lets try this too!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 14, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> okay....lets try this too!!

Click to collapse



Hey did you any thing about this registry?
HKLM\system\currentcontrolset\services\MsgSmsTransportSvc


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Hey did you any thing about this registry?
> HKLM\system\currentcontrolset\services\MsgSmsTransportSvc

Click to collapse



no...let me*check out...!!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hurry up please ?

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




SyndiCate861 said:


> no...let me*check out...!!!

Click to collapse



You can just navigate to it, please hurry up


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Hurry up please
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yea....i did...navigated to it....ask*what it is!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 14, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> yea....i did...navigated to it....ask*what it is!!

Click to collapse



I have lost the original value of imgpath file and i cant receive or sent sms because of that, could you help me by a screenshot?


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> I have lost the original value of imgpath file and i cant receive or sent sms because of that, could you help me by a screenshot?

Click to collapse



okay...give me to mins!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 14, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> okay...give me to mins!!

Click to collapse



Sorry ,What you mean     I didn't understand?


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Sorry ,What you mean     I didn't understand?

Click to collapse



uploaded check it out....!! if you need more say me!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 14, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> uploaded check it out....!! if you need more say me!!

Click to collapse



It didn't work, maybe I need Depend On Service  file shot too, can you talk to me at WhatsApp?


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> It didn't work, maybe I need Depend On Service  file shot too, can you talk to me at WhatsApp?

Click to collapse



okay....sure!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 14, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> uploaded check it out....!! if you need more say me!!

Click to collapse



It didn't work, can you talk to me at WhatsApp ?
I need DependOnService value

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

Here you my phone +963948595837


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> It didn't work, can you talk to me at WhatsApp ?
> I need DependOnService value
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



texting*u!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 18, 2017)

@mybabysexy
Hi sir , could you help us with this thread?


----------



## mybabysexy (Jan 22, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> no proper tutorial...hard to figure out..how he did that!!!!

Click to collapse



ohh  it was easy though. Since I've bricked my Lumia so I can't post a proper tutorial for that. But I can help you by TeamViewer if you wish. I only tested on 8.1, don't know if 10 works or not


mirasal2 said:


> @mybabysexy
> Hi sir , could you help us with this thread?

Click to collapse



how did you find me 
.
if you guys dig into some old threads, I was participated in there 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64508418&postcount=472


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 22, 2017)

mybabysexy said:


> how did you find me
> .

Click to collapse



Actually I caught you at post on restoring Astoria ?:angel:


----------



## mybabysexy (Jan 22, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Actually I caught you at post on restoring Astoria :angel:

Click to collapse



it was way a long time ago 
.
Actually I can share my work with you guys on changing the icons. The whole folder is about 7GB including original, editted and testing .dll files from my Lumia 525. Don't know if it can works on other devices but give it a shot. I've moved to my BlackBerry now so I can't help you in details or advanced, but I'll do my best.
Editing those are not easy for newbies because wrong steps can brick your device. I've tried a hundred times to make that work.


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 22, 2017)

mybabysexy said:


> it was way a long time ago
> .
> Actually I can share my work with you guys on changing the icons. The whole folder is about 7GB including original, editted and testing .dll files from my Lumia 525. Don't know if it can works on other devices but give it a shot. I've moved to my BlackBerry now so I can't help you in details or advanced, but I'll do my best.
> Editing those are not easy for newbies because wrong steps can brick your device. I've tried a hundred times to make that work.

Click to collapse



we*would*be so glad...if u helped us!!


----------



## mybabysexy (Jan 22, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> we*would*be so glad...if u helped us!!

Click to collapse



https://1drv.ms/f/s!Avf31wqb0WgHjsofYHFJQga5jATL8A
Becareful with those files. You can copy the .dll from Test folder to your phone since I've modified it as the one from my Vietnamese Forum's post


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 22, 2017)

mybabysexy said:


> https://1drv.ms/f/s!Avf31wqb0WgHjsofYHFJQga5jATL8A
> Becareful with those files. You can copy the .dll from Test folder to your phone since I've modified it as the one from my Vietnamese Forum's post

Click to collapse



okay...thank you*so muchhh!!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 22, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> okay...thank you*so muchhh!!!

Click to collapse



Could you make some progress now ??


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 24, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Could you make some progress now

Click to collapse



no....not yet...away from mah computer!!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 25, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> no....not yet...away from mah computer!!!

Click to collapse



Ok,just dont care about it ?


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 27, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Ok,just dont care about it

Click to collapse



okay back on..working few days more!!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 29, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> okay back on..working few days more!!!

Click to collapse



It seems like that would take much time more than we thought ?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 29, 2017)

Look more like chat this topic....


----------



## mirasal2 (Feb 9, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Look more like chat this topic....

Click to collapse



Its ok, if you have any thing to share that will be grateful


----------



## mirasal2 (Mar 2, 2017)

Any progress?? Please..


----------



## mirasal2 (Mar 19, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> okay back on..working few days more!!!

Click to collapse



Hellooo
Are you there? What happens with this project, please let me know


----------



## HiItsDevin_ (Mar 20, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> Hellooo
> Are you there? What happens with this project, please let me know

Click to collapse



I think it'd be better if you leave people be. Working on this kind of stuff is hard, not easy. Don't rush people 

._.


----------



## mirasal2 (Mar 20, 2017)

justtrying591 said:


> I think it'd be better if you leave people be. Working on this kind of stuff is hard, not easy. Don't rush people
> 
> ._.

Click to collapse



I am not, but it was 3 months since the last post from the only guy   and it was " away from mah computer" which means no progress with this
Are you working on it?


----------



## Xyberghost (Mar 20, 2017)

mirasal2 said:


> I am not, but it was 3 months since the last post from the only guy   and it was " away from mah computer" which means no progress with this
> Are you working on it?

Click to collapse



 i am really sorry guys..i tried but was unsuccessful and in return i bricked my lumia 730....and got it back last day..i'll try again!!!


----------



## HiItsDevin_ (Mar 20, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> i am really sorry guys..i tried but was unsuccessful and in return i bricked my lumia 730....and got it back last day..i'll try again!!!

Click to collapse



RIP. I wish you good luck on recovery of that.


----------



## mirasal2 (Mar 20, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> i am really sorry guys..i tried but was unsuccessful and in return i bricked my lumia 730....and got it back last day..i'll try again!!!

Click to collapse



It's bad news ?. I hope you wont switch to Android as others did recently ?


----------



## mybabysexy (May 6, 2017)

oh come on, why didn't you check the SHA-1 properties? it is very important to keep that unchanged. Try replacing the UIXMobileAssets480x800.dll file in the Test folder to see if it is working or not and compare its properties to the original one

---------- Post added at 16:04 ---------- Previous post was at 15:55 ----------




SyndiCate861 said:


> i am really sorry guys..i tried but was unsuccessful and in return i bricked my lumia 730....and got it back last day..i'll try again!!!

Click to collapse



check those ones from the old days...
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64238852&postcount=368
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64254738&postcount=392


----------



## Xyberghost (May 6, 2017)

mybabysexy said:


> oh come on, why didn't you check the SHA-1 properties? it is very important to keep that unchanged. Try replacing the UIXMobileAssets480x800.dll file in the Test folder to see if it is working or not and compare its properties to the original one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:04 ---------- Previous post was at 15:55 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




can you please tell the process properly and not,saying them in emi process...because it will be gratefull of u!!


----------



## mybabysexy (May 6, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> can you please tell the process properly and not,saying them in emi process...because it will be gratefull of u!!

Click to collapse



First and the most important thing, make sure you have installed needed softwares and back up your device. All I did was unlocked everything using WPInternal, boot into special mode (which I forgot the name, just remembered it was a black screen with the big Nokia logo), backup the original dll and modified it using Photoshop (select Non-interlaced and no compression when saving the new file), Restorator, Freecommander XE (run it with Admin rights to transfer between your phone with your pc). Before replacing the file to your phone, use PE Explorer to compare the checksum so it must be the same value.
Check the links above so you can see what me and the super guy did to make it worked


----------



## Xyberghost (May 6, 2017)

mybabysexy said:


> First and the most important thing, make sure you have installed needed softwares and back up your device. All I did was unlocked everything using WPInternal, boot into special mode (which I forgot the name, just remembered it was a black screen with the big Nokia logo), backup the original dll and modified it using Photoshop (select Non-interlaced and no compression when saving the new file), Restorator, Freecommander XE (run it with Admin rights to transfer between your phone with your pc). Before replacing the file to your phone, use PE Explorer to compare the checksum so it must be the same value.
> Check the links above so you can see what me and the super guy did to make it worked

Click to collapse



will your process work on luma 730 its mobileuixasssest is 720x1280!


----------



## mybabysexy (May 6, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> will your process work on luma 730 its mobileuixasssest is 720x1280!

Click to collapse



Just the progess, you'll have to edit the dll from your phone if my dll isn't work


----------



## Xyberghost (May 6, 2017)

mybabysexy said:


> Just the progess, you'll have to edit the dll from your phone if my dll isn't work

Click to collapse



now thats called help...bro thank you....!! i'll try out n say u!!


----------



## mirasal2 (Oct 1, 2017)

Any updates recently?
Hi there ! ? ?


----------



## fadilfadz (Nov 5, 2018)

And finally......


----------



## DimasDimas (Nov 5, 2018)

[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]I redid all the icons myself)


----------



## nate0 (Nov 5, 2018)

Probably looks neat for a little while at least.  Will it survive a hard reset?


----------



## fadilfadz (Nov 6, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Probably looks neat for a little while at least. Will it survive a hard reset?

Click to collapse



Yep,but its not survive phone updates


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2018)

fadilfadz said:


> And finally......

Click to collapse



And how did you achieve this?


----------



## fadilfadz (Dec 4, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> And how did you achieve this?

Click to collapse



1) Unlock bootloder
2) Enable root access
3) Enter mass storage mode
4) Edit UIXMobileAssets(resolution).dll inside system32 folder using pe explorer

NOTE (RECOMMENDED): First backup .dll file, If anything goes wrong to restore

5) Reboot:fingers-crossed:

Windows 10 Mobile not supported


----------

